# I got a big Black Box from Uber Today



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?

Opened it carefully and found that I am now a “Rider Preferred Driver”. 

But there was more!!!!!

A custom car coffee mug, a not so crisp $1.00 bill and a sticker for my car declaring my newly appointed status. Then I notice a smaller box with buttons. I pressed “play” and got 2 minutes of accolades from Uber!!!!! Including notice that $1.00 will be added to each tip I receive for the next month. Not to mention that less than 2% of drivers in the Nation received this status. Time to start wearing a tie while driving.

When I went out on my run last night, almost every rider brought it to my attention. They seemed more excited than I was. Tips last night were awesome. 

So….what is Uber up to now?


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Gonna need proof on this one pics please


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds awesome! And for once, a recognition that comes with a little more money.

Good job!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I have to give Uber credit.

They are starting to recognize the drivers. As pissed as I get at Uber sometimes, I want them to succeed. I want the drivers to succeed, as well. And for driver's to succeed, Uber needs to help make drivers profitable.

This could be a first step...

Drive Safe



Oberyn Martell said:


> Pics?


Have pix. Photo. Says to big. Any ideas what i am doing wrong


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Have pix. Photo. Says to big. Any ideas what i am doing wrong


I have found that I need to take a pic, then screenshot my pic. Then upload the screenshot.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Here it goes.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

good job!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here it goes.


so what are you gonna do with your new found wealth? asking for a friend,jmo


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Cool! Good work!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Be afraid. Be very afraid....

Just kidding. Good for you.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Great, now Uber drivers have a 1%.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

lol.....you put this in complaints for a reason right? lol.....you chose the right place 

also....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/rider-preferred-lol.273031/


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Not to mention that less than 2% of drivers in the Nation received this status.


Wow, so that's like the "Top Gun" of Uber?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello, Uber here. We have about 1 million drivers, and YOU are one of the top 2%!!!! Here's a dollar.


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Top 2%? Welcome to Uber mensa.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wonder what the top one per cent receive. With your talent I think it’s doable.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

We are the elite. The Few, The Proud

The Super Duber Fuber Ant


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That's cool bragging rights, good convo for pax. Hope it translates into extra tips or something!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I wonder what the top one per cent receive. With your talent I think it's doable.


A 2$ bill?


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Congratulations! What are your ratings stats, UBERPROcolorado?


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

more great Uber business sense spend $20 on some macivelian dole rewards out sparingly mailing $3 worth of doo doo taking a $17 loss and basically spit in your face as if $1 is something anything but a pre teen in 1985 would be excited about

congrats uber just Pimp slapped you like a B

hey heres a dollar sorry about the $1-7 we steal from every ride not going $10+ miles

and it warms his heart

4% dont last a year by design

it's established what youll do for a crumpled dollar bill, risk your life degarde yourself & all those who died standing up for rights what would you do for a klondike bar & a lolly pop

classic he really thinks things going to change

spending $20 on $3 worth of product kinda like how they pay you $2 for something that costs you $7-10 to do LMAO

youre working for an organized crime racket buddy, they evil to the core gas chambers inc for peoples cars & wages literally from jim crow heres $1 & a coffe mug, oh the 10% who tip because we spent half a decade lying about them being included will add a whole 10 dimes to, like jack johnson used to pass out to kids after victories in 1908 a black man in 1908 gave more to kids for doing nothing than Uber pays adults in 2018 for driving miles LMAO....
except they dont reward earners they spend all day coercing you to work for free


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

A tie? Not as good as a belt to hang yourself with but it'll do!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1971 said:


> more great Uber business sense spend $20 on some macivelian dole rewards out sparingly mailing $3 worth of doo doo taking a $17 loss and basically spit in your face as if $1 is something anything but a pre teen in 1985 would be excited about
> 
> congrats uber just Pimp slapped you like a B
> 
> ...


Oh great, another moron that thinks punctuation is a city in Australia


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Oh great, another moron that thinks punctuation is a city in Australia


eyez noze wut ad hominem iz doe massa t

my great grammy used to put $1 in my birfday cards in 1985 too bought me some garbage pail kids and got sum bubble gum, a .05 juice in a plastic barrel had a whole 3 colors to choose orange red or purple drank oh & dont forget a pretzel stick from da corner store good times, wasnt enough for no big league chew or shredded beef jerky you chew like tobaccy needed another few pennies but you might have enough left over for a candy cigarette or a super bouncy ball that got lost soon as you boumced it in the parking lot


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> We are the elite. The Few, The Proud
> 
> The Super Duber Fuber Ant
> View attachment 246483


lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Have pix. Photo. Says to big.


Cue naughty schoolboy jokes in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> so what are you gonna do with your new found wealth? asking for a friend,jmo


It comes with a dollar - Uber's "matching" tips again


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


I'd much prefer to remain be the unheralded, non-preferred driver and collect my regular cleaning/damage fees!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

They have been giving them to high rated drivers top 2% I believe.

I admit I am a bit jealous after looking at the video box which I thought was really cool

Congrats btw


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I Wonder What A drivers acceptance rating has to be in order to receive this prestigious accolade LOL


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Hello, Uber here. We have about 1 million drivers, and YOU are one of the top 2%!!!! Here's a dollar.


Not just a $1....included was a REAL Uber travel cup. Wow!



Prius Mike said:


> Congratulations! What are your ratings stats, UBERPROcolorado?


Between 4.7-4.9. Every time I hold at 5.0 some jack wagon gives me 4.



guffy515255 said:


> I Wonder What A drivers acceptance rating has to be in order to receive this prestigious accolade LOL


4.90 or above.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Can you give us your stats so we know what it takes to be in the top 2%?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congratulations... Is you acceptance and cancel rates above standards?

I've always been a cheery picker the whole time driving rideshare. Always 40% or below acceptance and sometimes a 10-25% cancel rate.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I'd much prefer to remain be the unheralded, non-preferred driver and collect my regular cleaning/damage fees!


I talked to another Uber driver that had to meet with green light and provide massive info to prove a puke incident.

The new fade of "puke fraud" has Uber on the war path. Uber told the driver, in the future to photo the puke with the rider in the pix, if possible.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Congratulations... Is you acceptance and cancel rates above standards?
> 
> I've always been a cheery picker the whole time driving rideshare. Always 40% or below acceptance and sometimes a 10-25% cancel rate.


I run about 8% cancellation. Most are no shows. (I work the cocktail crowd). Acceptence is 92-96.



PTUber said:


> Can you give us your stats so we know what it takes to be in the top 2%?


4.97 low 4.99 high maintained. 7200 trips. 8% cancel and mid 90% acceptance.



Kodyhead said:


> They have been giving them to high rated drivers top 2% I believe.
> 
> I admit I am a bit jealous after looking at the video box which I thought was really cool
> 
> ...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I can't believe people get excited over that. It is a slap in the face. Step forward? yes, but too little makes it offensive. It's like giving a tip of 0.01 to an exceptional waiter. Do the math, see how much more would you have if you got $1 on top of every tip you've got. One of the uber execs laughs to his buddies pointing at you in amusement exclaiming "look, I made that ant dance".


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I see a lot of jealous and bitter people on this thread. It is a great reward to get and even if it was just a piece of paper that is sent or a letter it better than nothing but they went the extra mile and put together a nice little show box that only for Americans & Canadian drivers. The rest of the world actually gets nothing.

I know some drivers with ten thousand five star maintain 4.97 ratings and have a bit over a thousand badges but gets nothing in Australia. Some drivers should be recognized and be put into a different group as the regular dirt of drivers.

In the 21st century recognition for a job well done is a very big thing. That a 1 in 50 driver thing and hand on heart any American/Canadian driver can be very proud of the fact they are in fact better than 49 other drivers that provide basic or sub-par service.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Now please enclose your soul & return to uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> I see a lot of jealous and bitter people on this thread. It is a great reward to get and even if it was just a piece of paper that is sent or a letter it better than nothing but they went the extra mile and put together a nice little show box that only for Americans & Canadian drivers. The rest of the world actually gets nothing.
> 
> I know some drivers with ten thousand five star maintain 4.97 ratings and have a bit over a thousand badges but gets nothing in Australia. Some drivers should be recognized and be put into a different group as the regular dirt of drivers.
> 
> In the 21st century recognition for a job well done is a very big thing. That a 1 in 50 driver thing and hand on heart any American/Canadian driver can be very proud of the fact they are in fact better than 49 other drivers.


Compared to friggin badges this is a big improvement lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> I see a lot of jealous and bitter people on this thread. It is a great reward to get and even if it was just a piece of paper that is sent or a letter it better than nothing but they went the extra mile and put together a nice little show box that only for Americans & Canadian drivers. The rest of the world actually gets nothing.
> 
> I know some drivers with ten thousand five star maintain 4.97 ratings and have a bit over a thousand badges but gets nothing in Australia. Some drivers should be recognized and be put into a different group as the regular dirt of drivers.
> 
> In the 21st century recognition for a job well done is a very big thing. That a 1 in 50 driver thing and hand on heart any American/Canadian driver can be very proud of the fact they are in fact better than 49 other drivers that provide basic or sub-par service.


Cheaper than ACTUAL PAY !


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Compared to friggin badges this is a big improvement lol


Yeah i'm pretty jealous i don't have a certificate to frame on the wall or a box. In the wrong country Uber Australia completely useless. It run by teenagers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Hello, Uber here. We have about 1 million drivers, and YOU are one of the top 2%!!!! Here's a dollar.


LMAO


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I can't believe people get excited over that. It is a slap in the face. Step forward? yes, but too little makes it offensive. It's like giving a tip of 0.01 to an exceptional waiter. Do the math, see how much more would you have if you got $1 on top of every tip you've got. One of the uber execs laughs to his buddies pointing at you in amusement exclaiming "look, I made that ant dance".


Your point is well made. But I choose to seek the good in life. My dollar bill, coffee mug and $1 added to each trip for a month is a start. In the end, I am happy and that is what really counts in life.

Just saying


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Your point is well made. But I choose to seek the good in life. My dollar bill, coffee mug and $1 added to each trip for a month is a start. In the end, I am happy and that is what really counts in life.
> 
> Just saying


Don't worry about the bitter jealous people that are just looking to drag you down in life. They got nothing going for them and they are too lazy to do anything about it so they go around attacking everyone and everything to bring things down to their level.

You got something that 49 Uber drivers didn't get and that something to be proud of.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Your point is well made. But I choose to seek the good in life. My dollar bill, coffee mug and $1 added to each trip for a month is a start. In the end, I am happy and that is what really counts in life.
> 
> Just saying


And a Baby quiets down for a rubber pacifier

When he REALLY wants a Large Breast.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I hope this is a start to a new beginning cause I dont think it stops here at least I hope.



Immoralized said:


> Yeah i'm pretty jealous i don't have a certificate to frame on the wall or a box. In the wrong country Uber Australia completely useless. It run by teenagers.


I dont care about the certificate but would put it somewhere in my car, but thought the video box card was awesome and jealous I haven't got one but I just got the email yesterday

Check the video on thos thread, If you got that from uber and dont think that was cool you are a miserable person lol
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i'm-officially-a-uber-celebrity.273772/


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I hope this is a start to a new beginning cause I dont think it stops here at least I hope.
> 
> I dont care about the certificate but would put it somewhere in my car, but thought the video box card was awesome and jealous I haven't got one but I just got the email yesterday
> 
> ...


I take everything Uber wants to give me for free and love it. Got a few other rideshare companies around that give you jacksh!t and takes as much as Uber.

Everyone in the same industry and everyone likes getting freebies.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Don't worry about the bitter jealous people that are just looking to drag you down in life. They got nothing going for them and they are too lazy to do anything about it so they go around attacking everyone and everything to
> 
> 
> Immoralized said:
> ...


"Something to be proud of"
Yes, of course!
Very jealous and envious here
Only thing missing is Uber dangling a
dollar bill from a pole and string in front of my windshield. SMFH!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> "Something to be proud of"
> Yes, of course!
> Very jealous and envious here
> Only thing missing is Uber dangling a
> dollar bill from a pole and string in front of my windshield. SMFH!


obviously are since you are crying in OP thread. Anyways good luck in life to you. But Uber or the world doesn't owe you anything. Once you let go of the entitlement issues and start working for things it gets easier in life. just my 2 cents.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> "Something to be proud of"
> Yes, of course!
> Very jealous and envious here
> Only thing missing is Uber dangling a
> dollar bill from a pole and string in front of my windshield. SMFH!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel all warm and fuzzy now.  Thank you for doing business with China.

Once riders start seeing the sticker, how many others ratings will take a hit ?

Oh, Congrats btw...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have to give Uber credit.
> 
> They are starting to recognize the drivers. As pissed as I get at Uber sometimes, I want them to succeed. I want the drivers to succeed, as well. And for driver's to succeed, Uber needs to help make drivers profitable.
> 
> This could be a first step...


Credit for what, all the recent paycuts and all the recent fare hikes that they refused to share with the drivers?

Get real.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Don't worry about the bitter jealous people that are just looking to drag you down in life. They got nothing going for them and they are too lazy to do anything about it so they go around attacking everyone and everything to bring things down to their level.
> 
> You got something that 49 Uber drivers didn't get and that something to be proud of.


Thank you. I agree that the win with Uber was small....but it may be a start. We must keep the preasure on Uber to realize that without GOOD drivers, Uber is doomed.

Just the slightest jesture of good will is a start.

Just saying


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Thank you. I agree that the win with Uber was small....but it may be a start. We must keep the preasure on Uber to realize that without GOOD drivers, Uber is doomed.
> 
> Just the slightest jesture of good will is a start.
> 
> Just saying


Uber doesn't need to realize anything, bad pay and high turnover is part of their business model.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh you Like that Dollar !

Stay put

Another SURPRISE is coming . . ..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Credit for what, all the recent paycuts and all the recent fare hikes that they refused to share with the drivers?
> 
> Get real.


I don't think anyone is saying this makes up for everything uber has done, it's just a step in the opposite direction and hopefully more to come

It was around this time last year they added tipping, and even then it was 95% negative on here lol. And that was the biggest complaint 
Drivers had

Even if they raised rates on x to $5/mile I am convinced most on here would complain lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't think anyone is saying this makes up for everything uber has done, it's just a step in the opposite direction and hopefully more to come
> 
> It was around this time last year they added tipping, and even then it was 95% negative on here lol. And that was the biggest complaint
> Drivers had
> ...


Uber throws a tiny crumb to a few drivers.

It doesn't even remotely qualify as a step in the right direction.

The biggest complaint since the 2014 paycuts has been the garbage pay rates we receive.

Back in 2012-13, pay rates were much better, and driver morale was high, even with the absence of tipping.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Does this mean you will start taking showers?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Uber throws a tiny crumb to a few drivers.
> 
> It doesn't even remotely qualify as a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> obviously are since you are crying in OP thread. Anyways good luck in life to you. But Uber or the world doesn't owe you anything. Once you let go of the entitlement issues and start working for things it gets easier in life. just my 2 cents.


And even your "2 cents" are completely worthless!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> obviously are since you are crying in OP thread. Anyways good luck in life to you. But Uber or the world doesn't owe you anything. Once you let go of the entitlement issues and start working for things it gets easier in life. just my 2 cents.


It's not entitlement or jealousy. It's the fact that they are portraying doing something when they having moved an inch. In my case this so called incentive to be in the 2% is worth 0.02% ... that's right, 1 fiftieth of a percent. I find more by walking down the street. Just like they saying you making "great money" is an insult to the intellect of anyone driving for uber, so is this "reward" for being great drive. In other words, financially it makes no difference whatsoever. If it makes you feel better on emotional level then kudos to you, enjoy.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> It's not entitlement or jealousy. It's the fact that they are portraying doing something when they having moved an inch. In my case this so called incentive to be in the 2% is worth 0.02% ... that's right, 1 fiftieth of a percent. I find more by walking down the street. Just like they saying you making "great money" is an insult to the intellect of anyone driving for uber, so is this "reward" for being great drive. In other words, financially it makes no difference whatsoever. If it makes you feel better on emotional level then kudos to you, enjoy.


I guess all the awards and recognition people get all around the world is completely worthless too by that measure. Since it not worth any $$.

People should just start throwing everything into the bin that isn't worth any money now this weekend. Get rid of everything because it all junk and just get back on the road and drive some more because that actual life. "sarcasm".


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorta sad that Uber attempts to keep drivers motivated in this format.
Cheap coffee mug, toilet bowl letter.
$1 extra a ride is Pathetic


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I guess all the awards and recognition people get all around the world is completely worthless too by that measure. Since it not worth any $$.
> 
> People should just start throwing everything into the bin that isn't worth any money now this weekend. Get rid of everything because it all junk and just get back on the road and drive some more because that actual life. "sarcasm".


Upyouruber has issue my friend. I just ignore him.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I guess all the awards and recognition people get all around the world is completely worthless too by that measure. Since it not worth any $$.
> 
> People should just start throwing everything into the bin that isn't worth any money now this weekend. Get rid of everything because it all junk and just get back on the road and drive some more because that actual life. "sarcasm".


You comparing recognition for being the "top 2%" ride share driver to all the awards people are getting around the world?...If that's the case Kid's science fair awards are worth more than that.. heck I would even put more value on beauty pageants. Worst....award...ever...this uber best driver award.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here it goes.


UBER is starting to use phychological Lyft gimmicks!


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

polar2017 said:


> Sorta sad that Uber attempts to keep drivers motivated in this format.
> Cheap coffee mug, toilet bowl letter.
> $1 extra a ride is Pathetic


$1 per trip would be great...however, it's an additional dollar per TIP!
I would've banked an extra buck for my 20 trips today.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I prefer...

actually being able to make money...

to getting crap like that from uber.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm just a lowly 4.89 , guess I wont get a box.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

I really think Uber should have some sort of a loyalty program, lets say 1000 ride you get a free shirt, 5000 ride a free Jacket. 10,000 rides a small diamond studded pin to wear, ETC, ETC, and maybe something like a 7 day cruise for 2 if you reach 50,000 rides, I think this would really great to reward those who put a lot of work into it. And it would be great press for the company, great media story.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Joesmith2012 said:


> I really think Uber should have some sort of a loyalty program, lets say 1000 ride you get a free shirt, 5000 ride a free Jacket. 10,000 rides a small diamond studded pin to wear, ETC, ETC, and maybe something like a 7 day cruise for 2 if you reach 50,000 rides, I think this would really great to reward those who put a lot of work into it. And it would be great press for the company, great media story.


free t shirt id burn it on you tube at the unboxing & again its a $15 loss mailing you $5 worth of doo doo that costs $20 to ship on top of being a complete insult to any actual human adult maybe a preteen in the 80s gets exicted about $1 and one if the golden girls thats still alive is happy about a baby cocaine mug from the dollar store

plus 96% of drivers don't make it to 1000 rides by design so a tshirt is a reward for being a top 4%er lol

free jacket im burning on YouTube even a bigger loss ive drove for 3+ years trade dress has never left the center console you think im going to wear clothes promoting this evil abomination if a companies logo?

a pin for 50,000 rides lmao that luke a gold watch for 50 years by then its time for a new car

i ignore hundreds of rides a week cancel maybe 10 my job is to give those theifs the $2 1 star experience they were hoping for, the 20-30 paying customers they get 5 stars the rest of the time i try to give the worst experience possible & destroy this ponzi scam / human trafficking app

only thing uber needs to do is pay drivers over costs AND a legal wage on 100% of jobs like a job not on only 10% of em like a scam

uber loyalty program haha is that like ride "share" "partner" "tech company" "independent contractor" "premium" meaning as soon as they launch it, it does tbe opposite because every word they say is fraud, lies, & deception or they just don't know what basic words mean

when uber/lyft realize every time they pay a driver less than $10 they are literally spitting in their face, slapping them, stealing $1-6 from them, then keying their car for good measure things might change but seriously theyre $6 short a ride as it is so its not happening

bail out or bought out is this ponzis fate


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

By design is a good way to put it.Mysteriously 10k ride disappears from my history, and I do almost 7 days a week for 4 years and they claim ive only done 5k lifetime rides.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wonder what corporate’s reaction is to this being a featured thread. Probably beyond their expectations.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> By design is a good way to put it.Mysteriously 10k ride disappears from my history, and I do almost 7 days a week for 4 years and they claim ive only done 5k lifetime rides.


they're purging evidence of the skimming go back past a year for trip details they all magically dissapear, trips are there pick up destination time distance all gone, as if they know everything they do is a crime

its an old Vegas casino a mile here, a minute there, short a toll millions of skims a day baby like the RICO act they are


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you in a market where they are stealing all of the surge money ?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm in the Boston market.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

havent bothered with surge in years 90+% of the requests i ignore are attempts to steal from me 300+ rides a week they try to steal from me but i screen they only get to steal frim me +1 outta 10 times

day after a storm i still catch surges the plebs dont leave the slums and pollute the rich hoods day after, but i treat storms, bad weather as off days, if its not 3 or higher im a ghost car all day pretending to be close only to dissapount the wet & the shivering sorry extra 10 minute wait for you

snow rain weather takes linger, more dirt, more risk needs to be surge greater than double of pay 3 years ago or doh ignore

i ignore all 1.6s outta principal, so you want me to do this ride today and dangle what you would of paid me 3 years ago before 3+ cuts nope sorry, ill let the 96% who fail give it a go

normal weather ill start accepting surge over 2

.2 whoo hoo an extea .20-$1 ill pass

.6 an extra .60 to $2 haha no thanks

but im pretty sure 90+% of markets drivers being robbed & stolen from millions of times a day & the laws & government arent doing anything about it all complicit in modern day slavery all need jail time

i screenshot every trip, save all emails, everything when you arrive screenshot showing you there, drop off same thing, trip details & trip id, tips, balance, etc have for years, rider app screenshot the way they charge for toll same time driver app takes you non toll thats rackateering hundreds of those screen shots, gotta keep it all for evidence im amased how blatant it is but hey easier to document


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

This is the same company that has the ability to dump its servers if a law enforcement ever comes.

https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...er-Ripley-software-locked-remote-offices.html


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a rider tell me last week that another driver told her that he makes $80,000 driving Uber and I couldn’t actually contain myself, I burst out laughing.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Pee cup.cause he never leaves his car!


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Since they notified me that i was rider preferred i have seen a boost in my tips.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

What is the back story with the $1 bill received in the poo box?
Is this uber's way of saying....you get paid the same as a 4.6 rated driver.



gonzotildawn said:


> $1 per trip would be great...however, it's an additional dollar per TIP!
> I would've banked an extra buck for my 20 trips today.


Yes. This is a swindle.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

1971 said:


> more great Uber business sense spend $20 on some macivelian dole rewards out sparingly mailing $3 worth of doo doo taking a $17 loss and basically spit in your face as if $1 is something anything but a pre teen in 1985 would be excited about


 one of the funniest post ive ever read on here! thanks for the laughs


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


What's your rating?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

over 12k in rides here all platforms...congrats...but its a side gig job...$1 a tip for 1 month???


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I got this in an email. Does this mean I'm in??!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> View attachment 247199
> I got this in an email. Does this mean I'm in??!


From what I undedsntad you need the CONFIRM HOME ADDRESS message


----------



## Candise (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats! I wonder how long does it take for you to receive that status?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Keep driving because the new surge is coming and we just want you on board (pat pat)


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Please anyone got this box.
What is your rating???


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Please anyone got this box.
> What is your rating???


Would you want this lol ?

Looks like Uber is doing video game achievement tactics hahah (someone at Uber plays steam games) like 'quest' mode (snore).


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you want this lol ?
> 
> Looks like Uber is doing video game achievement tactics hahah (someone at Uber plays steam games) like 'quest' mode (snore).


I don't want it.
Just want to know where I stand.
I guess I am at the top 10.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> I don't want it.
> Just want to know where I stand.
> I guess I am at the top 10.


Get your money, forget marketing crap lol some jagoff behind a desk that has zero risk is trying to mind minupulate drivers, forget this crap, UP shouldn't of featured such BS, makes me think they work for Uber. Embarrassing


----------



## uberlife2018 (Jul 16, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...





OCJarvis said:


> We are the elite. The Few, The Proud
> 
> The Super Duber Fuber Ant
> View attachment 246483


How do you become a preferred driver???


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I had a rider tell me last week that another driver told her that he makes $80,000 driving Uber and I couldn't actually contain myself, I burst out laughing.


If that's gross earning, it's not difficult.

@OP, did you have to go to the event to receive this?


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

uberlife2018 said:


> How do you become a preferred driver???












4.95



Dice Man said:


> I don't want it.
> Just want to know where I stand.
> I guess I am at the top 10.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> View attachment 247234
> 
> 
> 4.95


Well for anyone that haven't done 3000 rides and have 4.9 ratings will not be getting this gift box set by Uber.

But people have been saying for years that they wanted a little something and recognition that they have been doing thousands of trips and haven't been treated any differently than the driver that just sign up today.

Which makes it quite achievable if you are between 4.8 to work a bit harder to get 4.9 but it is a big jump. It is uber carrot instead of the usual whip that can't really be employed as often anymore since competitors exist. Those that are 4.6 ratings will have little to no chance of ever getting their black boxes.


----------



## uberlife2018 (Jul 16, 2018)

uberlife2018 said:


> How do you become a preferred driver???


Ok thanks
Congrats to you guys!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> obviously are since you are crying in OP thread. Anyways good luck in life to you. But Uber or the world doesn't owe you anything. Once you let go of the entitlement issues and start working for things it gets easier in life. just my 2 cents.


Thank you so much for the analysis.
What gets easier with time is identifying how to MAXIMIZE your profits as a driver, which I am successful at most shifts. Additionally, an intelligent driver is immediately insulted by such recognition and "reward."
By all means, if such action by Uber fullfils you, then I can only offer my sympathies. That said, keep your feeble, decrepit advice, to yourself!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Well for anyone that haven't done 3000 rides and have 4.9 ratings will not be getting this gift box set by Uber.
> 
> But people have been saying for years that they wanted a little something and recognition that they have been doing thousands of trips and haven't been treated any differently than the driver that just sign up today.
> 
> Which makes it quite achievable if you are between 4.8 to work a bit harder to get 4.9 but it is a big jump. It is uber carrot instead of the usual whip that can't really be employed as often anymore since competitors exist. Those that are 4.6 ratings will have little to no chance of ever getting their black boxes.


Those that are 4.6 rating are lucky, because they will be deactivated and get a better job.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Did they forget to include foot massage oil?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

So Uber out of nowhere grows a conscience? No, they know they are loosing drivers due to changes and this is how they fool .....nevermind


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Nice job man. I'm curious what kind of stats earned you such presigious recognition?


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> We are the elite. The Few, The Proud
> 
> The Super Duber Fuber Ant
> View attachment 246483


Can you get an up close pic of that sticker? I wanna print myself a copy of that. Lol


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Forge away. 











Hagong said:


> Can you get an up close pic of that sticker? I wanna print myself a copy of that. Lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

If Uber sent me a single dollar bill I'd have to write F*k You on it and mail it back to them at Market Street.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If Uber sent me a single dollar bill I'd have to write F*k You on it and mail it back to them at Market Street.


 Would you really? I want a post of proof or hey since you feel that way do it already, what's a buck since you feel that way...lying ass, just like a pax saying they will tip, annoying time wasting comment, thanks for the bs


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


 Congrats....I really mean it.....this is recognition for a job well done....people here are complaining about the dollar and the card....I think the reward should be alot bigger....I think the top 2% should get a car....thats right a car!!!!....with uber trade mark all over it....a car that uber wants thier paxs in...black on black sedan....you can still pay for the insurance and maintain it....but uber makes the car payments....its great PR for uber also....Uber can make sure to give the 2% the best pax with the highest ratings and they know which pax tip also and take care of the driver and also get thier investment back quickly....This is an investment in drivers and the company!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> annoying time wasting comment, thanks for the bs


Ditto!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ditto!


What


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> What


lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> lol


Let's see that dollar to market street, otherwise stop being a troll


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Let's see that dollar to market street, otherwise stop being a troll


*Reading comprehension. I said _if _they sent me a dollar bill, I would send it back to them. What are you, a new breed of moron?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *Reading comprehension. I said _if _they sent me a dollar bill, I would send it back to them. What are you, a new breed of moron?


I said if you feel that way do it already, do you need Uber to hold your hand in everything you do in life? Back your words up comprehension


----------



## NYGUY (Feb 7, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Great job! What is your rating?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I said if you feel that way do it already, do you need Uber to hold your hand in everything you do in life? Back your words up comprehension


Yeah.... see now you're not making any sense. Or intelligible sentences. Having indeed confirmed you as a moron, you now go on the ignore list. Later, troll!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah.... see now you're not making any sense. Or intelligible sentences. Having indeed confirmed you as a moron, you now go on the ignore list. Later, troll!


All I was wanting was to see a grown man back up what he says, I guess that is asking a lot these days lol, punk ass bullshitter


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Here it goes.


Good job.how many rides do you have?


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Here in DC, i got a in App message stating Iber was rolling out this driver program. Congrats Bro. Whats your rating and city you drive in?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you really? I want a post of proof or hey since you feel that way do it already, what's a buck since you feel that way...lying ass, just like a pax saying they will tip, annoying time wasting comment, thanks for the bs


He will pay the postage too.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Please anyone got this box.
> What is your rating???


4.99....2 yrs driving....6000 rides


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Uber is going to start charging riders an extra $2 per ride for a preferred driver. You already got paid your dollar.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

They're also sending out a box to drivers with a 4. 5 rating it contains a toothbrush razor and some soap


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you really? I want a post of proof or hey since you feel that way do it already, what's a buck since you feel that way...lying ass, just like a pax saying they will tip, annoying time wasting comment, thanks for the bs


I would send an empty envelope and use the money to get a stamp.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I had a rider tell me last week that another driver told her that he makes $80,000 driving Uber and I couldn't actually contain myself, I burst out laughing.


Lolol! I had a passenger tell me that her last driver told her he drives from another smaller city Lancaster PA and checks into a hotel for the weekend and then drives for the whole weekend - Friday night to Sunday and heads home Sunday night. He told her he makes $4000 every weekend. She was very impressed! I too burst out laughing! Who are these drivers?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

People are missing the real reward. Sounds like the rider app is letting them know about the preferred status. Pax are mentioning it and he said his tips went up, plus Uber adding $1, that should add up to a decent bonus for the month.


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

I find this insulting and very sad but in no way am I surprised.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> They're also sending out a box to drivers with a 4. 5 rating it contains a toothbrush razor and some soap


 The DOLLER SHAVE CLUB is crossed out and they put an uber sticker over a stamp that says DEFECTIVE lol


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

wunluv71 said:


> 4.99....2 yrs driving....6000 rides


Thank you, I have to drive one more year and get the .8 difference to get that box.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


I'd send it back with a note: 
"No Thanks!"


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

its like when a man beats the ef outta his wife / girlfriend goes thru her purse steals $1-6 to get some more alcohol but returns with roses huh?

honestly starting to believe this is an experiment and there are truly no humans that work at this company, just bots, a i, algorithms and this is what happens when no humanity is involved

roses really smell like doo doo
especially after a few days..

thanks for the 1971 minimum fare


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> I'd send it back with a note:
> "No Thanks!"


Your award acceptance rate is 0% lol


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

henrygates said:


> People are missing the real reward. Sounds like the rider app is letting them know about the preferred status. Pax are mentioning it and he said his tips went up, plus Uber adding $1, that should add up to a decent bonus for the month.


steal $20-$100+ daily dole out $15 bonus sounds like uber math
best

4.8s-4.9s 40% chance at tip so 40% chance at $5-$20 more an hour

half of 5stars are previously banned minors and deplorables resigned up because zero rider screening or concerns for driver safety, but easy to detect by pick up location most times, ignore those accept other half

4.7 or less ignore 5% chance of tip if that why bother plenty appreciate the service, let the desperate, exploitable 96% who fail by design get em...

now less than 10% are coerced free unpaid labor oh well 1 star unmatch move on

dont see how pax knowing driver status increases tips, I increase tips by screening less than 10%ar, 20-30%cr

ignore about 300 blank contracts posing as coerced unpaid labor attempts weekly, cancel about 5 of these attempts once exposing details of the contract making thieves wait longer for someone else that for whatever reasons likes to drive for free or at cost, accept about 20-30 rides that legally compensate me for my time, labor, & vehicle


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Great achievement.From an Australian driver this is great news.Good fortune and success.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Great achievement.From an Australian driver this is great news.Good fortune and success.


Hi there grandpa


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

it's crumpled because the unshaved, neck tatted employees who took the most minimul amount of time humanly possible getting dressed for their 9-5s wearing gym shorts, sandals, like they just rolled out of tbeir couch shares at the greenlight hub, ipad & apple screen glow skin tans were supposed to put crisp 20s in, but they pocketed $19 and replaced it with their one dollar bills...

still awaiting confirmation if thet were fired or promoted. if promoted their behind the team behind the consequtive ride bonus where someone brain stormed lets illegally not pay them for 2 rides but if they take 3 in a row during rush hour in a bad traffic geographic region we will give them a bonus that pays them a few dollars more on the 2 rides we didn't pay them on in the first place AND it still wont be a legal wage...

or the team that said lets label trips "premium" pay them a literal PENNY then in accounting label it "long pick up fee" where it details you drove 10+ minutes & 5 extra miles for a PENNY maybe 20 of em

maybe the team that said lets charge in the rider app for the faster $10 more expensive toll route, but instruct the drivers app to take slower cheaper route & pocket the difference as thata not racketeering if done in more than one state MILLIONS OF times per day.

class act


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Hi there grandpa


Grandpa?



Immoralized said:


> Hi there grandpa


What's next you gonna refer to me? As a paedaphile?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Grandpa?
> 
> What's next you gonna refer to me? As a paedaphile?


Great grandpa


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Grandpa?
> 
> What's next you gonna refer to me? As a paedaphile?


Sad individual


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Sad individual


I improved my game somewhat 4.7 rating to 4.8 rating and now i got to reach for 4.9 ratings that going to be a challenge and a half since im rough around the edges 

Have to restrain myself from killing riders.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Ya' know, I certainly do appreciate being acknowledged for a job well done, however Uber's idea of such is just plain insulting. On the other hand, when someone commends me for my efforts volunteering at my local animal shelter, then that has a value to it that my spirit and heart feel! Something Uber could never comprehend.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> Have to restrain myself from killing riders.


It's about portion control try raping one in the morning and then another one at night instead of just killing them lol

And dont be afraid to try the new organ harvesting app


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

That's pretty cool I wonder how the figure out who gets these is it number of complements or rating ? Since I'm a cherry picker with a 4.96-4.99 rating I'll probably never be part of the elite 2% sad day


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> That's pretty cool I wonder how the figure out who gets these is it number of complements or rating ? Since I'm a cherry picker with a 4.96-4.99 rating I'll probably never be part of the elite 2% sad day


I think you have a shot if you got over 3000 rides


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I think you have a shot if you got over 3000 rides


2533 rides 1537 rated and a 4.97 over just under 3 years . I only do select and xl so I'm not doing very many rides usually between 30-40 a week between lyft and uber

Also only 125 compliments 90 badges /35 notes


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow 4.99 and 4.97. That’s really commendable. You do deserve more then Me congratulations.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

If 


UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


If your being praised by Uber, your clearly doing something wrong?

LOL


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> That's pretty cool I wonder how the figure out who gets these is it number of complements or rating ? Since I'm a cherry picker with a 4.96-4.99 rating I'll probably never be part of the elite 2% sad day


Ditto thoughts myself and sane situation....lol


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Hey seriously, congrats!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".


Congrats! 
I know one driver here in CLE that also achieved 'Rider Preferred' status. I think it's great.... 
I mean, if they're not going to pay us, it's the least they can do!


----------



## E21 (Jul 30, 2018)

Mista T said:


> That's cool bragging rights, good convo for pax. Hope it translates into extra tips or something!


Good convo "almost" always leads to tips


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I like to think of it as GOOD CONVO can turn a $3 tip you were gonna get to $10, $20 or even more

Fact is more people are not going to tip you but you can still average in the high teens low twenties percentage wise


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


I got one too.

I would like to thank uber and the pax for recognizing that my formula for operating my vehicle works...and I don't give waters, mints, auxin or a folder of fornications...I just get the pax there as soon and as safe as I can along the longest route I can find. LMFAO


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Gees2016 said:


> Since they notified me that i was rider preferred i have seen a boost in my tips.


Me too!



upyouruber said:


> Thank you so much for the analysis.
> What gets easier with time is identifying how to MAXIMIZE your profits as a driver, which I am successful at most shifts. Additionally, an intelligent driver is immediately insulted by such recognition and "reward."
> By all means, if such action by Uber fullfils you, then I can only offer my sympathies. That said, keep your feeble, decrepit advice, to yourself![/QUOTE
> 
> Upyouruber has issues. Possibly an inferiority complex.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Me too!


Yup, however they are issues strictly with people such as yourself!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Yup, however they are issues strictly with people such as yourself!


You are right...it is my issue.

I dislike insecure ppl that pee on anything positive that happens around them - Unless the positive Benifits that person directly.

Life is great! People are great! Uber is great! The black box was great!

A positive attitude will pay off in the end!

Just Saying


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I run about 8% cancellation. Most are no shows. (I work the cocktail crowd). Acceptence is 92-96.
> 
> 4.97 low 4.99 high maintained. 7200 trips. 8% cancel and mid 90% acceptance.


 Do you think that uber evaluates driver preformance by regions....what I mean is that pax can be much more demanding in lets say the tristate area (ratrace) of NYC and they tend to rate much more harshly than say your area of Colarado....I know that when I travel out of my state people are way more nicer....just Like you for example...


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I talked to another Uber driver that had to meet with green light and provide massive info to prove a puke incident.
> 
> The new fade of "puke fraud" has Uber on the war path. Uber told the driver, in the future to photo the puke with the rider in the pix, if possible.


Great: "Miss, would you mind standing next to your puke, please.... Smile.... just a few more to help me remember you.... Don't forget to get copies at the end of your ride.... "


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Cool, maybe I'll quit my full-time job so I can Uber. On second thought, nah. Enjoy the swag.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Forget the extra $1 when we get tipped. What I'd really like to see is higher rated drivers getting preference for trip requests over lower rated drivers. Now _that_ will really make me work on my rating.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> You are right...it is my issue.
> 
> I dislike insecure ppl that pee on anything positive that happens around them - Unless the positive Benifits that person directly.
> 
> ...


Fine, you be positive, I'll be profitable. 
Just sayin'


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Laughable. Give the driving chimp a prize? You're special. Lmao.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Cool, maybe I'll quit my full-time job so I can Uber. On second thought, nah. Enjoy the swag.


Swag!!!! Ahhhhhh hahahahahaha!!


----------



## dave_guy (Aug 2, 2017)

MarkR said:


> good job!


Pics of your tips?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

a jerk accused you of being under the influence of alcohol...you will still get deactivated fast...but maybe they go easier on you


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Fine, you be positive, I'll be profitable.
> Just sayin'


The funny thing is that I am profitable. And I have staying power.

And I do it with honesty, professionalism and kindness to others. No games. No cheating riders. No being rude or mean to riders.

Based on your attitude.... You will be deactivated at some point. The new Uber is looking for quality and not cocky bullies.

Just saying.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I took a ride the other day. The driver was asking me and my pax if I could see the sticker from where I was sitting. #ANT


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

How about give higher rated veteran drivers the Long Trips on high Surge, thats how you get drivers motivated, one Long Trip on surge is worth more than anything in this Black Box package.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I thought I was special


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The funny thing is that I am profitable. And I have staying power.
> 
> And I do it with honesty, professionalism and kindness to others. No games. No cheating riders. No being rude or mean to riders.
> 
> ...


Correction: Cocky bullies who's numbers would pulverize yours.
You idiots make me laugh uncontrollably.
Spewing off how ethical you are while being grossly exploited by the most unethical industry. As for your staying power, nobody cares, except your boyfriend!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

You missed where it also included a free tube of lube



wicked said:


> I thought I was special


I'm sure your Momma always told you that you were


----------



## TheNewb (Jun 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Uber throws a tiny crumb to a few drivers.
> 
> It doesn't even remotely qualify as a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hey I am a new driver. I am curious, what was the pay like before 2014? Per mile and per min?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheNewb said:


> Hey I am a new driver. I am curious, what was the pay like before 2014? Per mile and per min?


Uber drivers in New Jersey in the spring of 2014 were making MORE THAN DOUBLE what you're making now.

The following Uber driver rates in New Jersey are from the spring of 2014. In 2014, uber took a 20% cut from the drivers.

The spring 2014 rates shown are the NET rates AFTER Uber's 20% cut...

Base Fare $2.40

Per Mile $1.80

Per Minute $0.24

Minimum Fare $5.60

You're making less than half of what New Jersey Uber drivers were making in 2014


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Mista T said:


> That's cool bragging rights, good convo for pax. Hope it translates into extra tips or something!


I must say I have been tipped more from professionals at rush hour...but this kind of work makes me see life in chunks of 30-50 dollars...so 30 bucks is a tank of gas and its best if I clear 250-300 on a tank of gas...so tips help...but not as much as those noshows on the express poop.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Congratulations! What do you find has helped you to become a Rider Preferred Uber Driver? Is there anything that you do for, or offer the customers?


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Duber12 said:


> What's your rating?


They said you need 4.9.


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> They said you need 4.9.


Thanks.


----------



## 5 Star Guru (Jun 30, 2018)

Hate to see this guy when he plucks out a prize from a Cracker Jack Box. Wow! Oh my!!


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

man, what a sad state you and all of us are in with this company that we actually get excited for this bull shit... how about gas cards for us, car depreciation reparations??? then I'd celebrate


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

My debts will be paid off in November, so I'm enjoying myself.
(singing) I'm almost don Uberring...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

crowuber said:


> man, what a sad state you and all of us are in with this company that we actually get excited for this bull shit... how about gas cards for us, car depreciation reparations??? then I'd celebrate


I'm not excited. I just got it(rider recognition award)...anyhow.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Hmm, Uber's self-driving cars may not be progressing as quickly as they had planned.

Putting a value on and recognising human capital is so nice of UBER!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I got this in my inbox the other day.










I left the face out for privacy cos you know, I don't know what his preference is but he is the only one I ever left a comment for good or bad.


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Did any Uber Black car drives get these boxes/rider preference notice?


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Chia


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So is a black box worse than a blue waffle? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber really gave you a $1 lol I feel like it was a $100 bill but the shipping person at uber was like no this is an ant and pulled out a dollar out of his own wallet to switch with the $100. 

Also could make for a nice TiP mug preferred rider approved!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

You received a big box from Uber?


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A large black box arrived yesterday. From Uber. Hmmm. A bomb?
> 
> Opened it carefully and found that I am now a "Rider Preferred Driver".
> 
> ...


Just following up on your status.....it is almost midway through August.....how have the tips been.....did you see any increase??????


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Just following up on your status.....it is almost midway through August.....how have the tips been.....did you see any increase??????


Well....a small increase. 6%. Not including the dollar Uber adds.

What i did notice is an interest in the "rider preferred" program. Almost every rider brought it up. Questions like can i request you or another preferred driver? Will it cost more and if so how much? Most of the riders i asked said they would pay a few bucks more to get a better driver.

So i called support. I was told that shortly riders will be able to "look at available drivers in the area that are preferred." So the program might benefit 1.8% of the drivers....but not the rest of the drivers.

Depending on where you drive, gaining preferred status maybe all but impossible. I drive in Denver. A very very chill city. Ppl for the most part are kind, patient, happy and give 5 stars. From what i have read in the forum, many cities are not as chill. Think about it. 3 ass****s giving a 1 star can blow it for a driver.

Without reforming the rating process to weed out the BS riders giving BS ratings, the program will fail. Riders will want the preferred drivers but there will not be enough of them to go around.

Without true "rating protection", not the BS we have now, most drivers that need the income to survive will opt for the quick buck and worry less about being a preferred driver.

Drive safe please


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Well....a small increase. 6%. Not including the dollar Uber adds.
> 
> What i did notice is an interest in the "rider preferred" program. Almost every rider brought it up. Questions like can i request you or another preferred driver? Will it cost more and if so how much? Most of the riders i asked said they would pay a few bucks more to get a better driver.
> 
> ...


Thx for the info....Im a 4.96 with 6000 trips and I did not qualify...It is hard here in my area.....best of luck and continued sucess....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

evilinanapp said:


> and this is why uber won't fail
> 
> $1 value?
> a coffee mug value?
> ...


An achievement award worthy of an Ant scaling my Kitchen table for crumbs - only to find other Ants there first calling it their Everest!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

luckytown said:


> Thx for the info....Im a 4.96 with 6000 trips and I did not qualify...It is hard here in my area.....best of luck and continued sucess....


What? It was my understanding that all drivers with a 4.0, "substantial" trips and good rider feedback, get the black box?!?

I would ask Uber...what the hell.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> "Something to be proud of"
> Yes, of course!
> Very jealous and envious here
> Only thing missing is Uber dangling a
> dollar bill from a pole and string in front of my windshield. SMFH!


Fancy Gold Chains
Mean you are a " First Class Slave".

Try Harder.



Sydney Uber said:


> An achievement award worthy of an Ant scaling my Kitchen table for crumbs - only to find other Ants there first calling it their Everest!


" Your ' Community ' Needs You"

Be a Good Insect.

Dont Disappoint.
**************************************€
A Black Box is Uber Conditioning you psychologically to Display a Blue Waffle as a pseudo mark of achievement.

A Tangible " Virtual Badge".

Slave Elitism.

You been Promoted to " House Boy".

Wear this Bell.



corniilius said:


> So is a black box worse than a blue waffle? Asking for a friend...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Uber really gave you a $1 lol I feel like it was a $100 bill but the shipping person at uber was like no this is an ant and pulled out a dollar out of his own wallet to switch with the $100.
> 
> Also could make for a nice TiP mug preferred rider approved!


It should be a $1000 check!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

goneubering said:


> It should be a $1000 check!!


We spell it cheque.


----------

